# EOS POLL



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

so...who likes it?
me likey


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

Its very nice, my only wish is that VW make it 3.6L VR6 RWD or 4Motion for the US Market


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (MK3maniac)*

i now see my next car


----------



## dillweed69 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: EOS POLL (GTI017)*

My GF was dead-set on those ugly Lexus convertibles, but now I have a new car for her to check out. Plus, with the extra money she'll save, a vacation is now fiscally feasible.


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (dillweed69)*

God I love this thing, trying to talk my mom into trading in her 01 jetta wagon for it.


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

I love it. I just hope it sells well. *fingers crossed*
E.
(Cool a new forum to post in, excellent)


----------



## EuroTrek (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (Ericpl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waits for someone to lower it via pshop


----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

As stated above, I am afraid of what the US version will look like, 4X4 convertible?


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry I have only done 2 or 3 of these so it sucks but here it go's...


















_Modified by samurai75007 at 8:17 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

only if its rwd. but that will never happen...


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (Ericpl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ericpl* »_I love it. I just hope it sells well. *fingers crossed*
E.
(Cool a new forum to post in, excellent)

More importantly, I want it to bring traffic into VW dealers to increase sales of VW's other new cars and protect our resale values. That's what happened in 1998. People rushed to VW dealers to see the Beetle, and drove away in new Passats and Jettas.


----------



## Kris (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

Looks great, A heck of a lot better than the Cabrio's of old.


----------



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (Kris)*

I think its great. At that price I think you will see many of them in the road.
I would consider getting one. BUt I would have to sell one of my other cars and that will be a tough decision. 
I dont know if I would sell the R32 for one or not. Ive always said I was going to keep it for a while but I like the convertible with the same engine that the R has now.
Will be a tough decision when I see it on the lot.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (RussT_DUBz)*

Love it, want it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question is, will we get the 3.2 here in germany?!
A V6 Cab would be insane, at least here in fuel-saving germany.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (akuska)*

just wondering what color your gli is and if you got the 6 speed or dsg box. i have to say, i drove the dsg auto today. i woudl buy it over a stick. it shifts like an f1 car, and you dont even feel it shift


----------



## BeowulfR32 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

it looks like a baby audi, ahh me likes it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (BeowulfR32)*

sure do hope the US spec uses the 3.6L VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackmagic592 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (MK3maniac)*

how did they find that picture of me test driving it


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (blackmagic592)*

wow, quite a majortity likes the EOS, very good.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

So, get back in the R32/photography forums where you belong...








As for me, I <3 the EOS for what it is... but I'd prefer to see a RWD 2seater sportscar from VW one of these days...


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

make mine black with red leather


----------



## sla07 (Jul 1, 2005)

its a nice looking car....although im still debating if its more a chick car or not....cant really tell from the pics...id have to see it in person...i mean it is a "cabrio" per se ....so im guessing it would be geared/more appealing to women moreso than men....


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (blackmagic1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic1.8* »_make mine black with red leather









If that colour combo shows up, my wife's might not be the only Eos in the garage.


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (Professor Gascan)*

DVD Navigation is going to be an option, should come standard, fits the center consol perfectly. by FAR the BEST VW interior yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## notzmobile (May 3, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (Professor Gascan)*

For a pchop of the Eos, go to Mac Daddies in the issue of PVW with the silver rabbit race car on the cover. They have a sick pchop with like 19"s and lowered. The Hottness!!!!
My g/f has been wanting a covertable forever. She just got a 1990 G60 Corrado, and now when she hits a money-safe spot in her payments with her Corrola, shes trading it for the Eos. My g/f is becoming cooler than me.


----------



## boardnut (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (samurai75007)*

This car is way cool !!!
I like the way it sits when lowered. Can't wait to see them on the road and at car shows. Dubfest anyone?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

The Eos is off the chain.
*counts pennies*


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

question is...
who doesnt!


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

I liked to concept version.
The production's lines are too soft.
It reminds me of my neighbor's Toyota Echo







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Put the concept sheetmetal on an R36 version & I'm there with 40k


----------



## SLOW_97 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (akuska)*

Hopefully this car can do the same thing the New Beetle did. Notice how the New Beetle is outdated (And still needs more than the facelift its getting this year.) and VW sales have been terrible since '02. VW hasn't made a profit in NA since 2002. The revamping of the entire lineup should help big time though.


_Modified by SLOW_97 at 2:53 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## omygolf (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

its nice and clean exterior
so different from cabriolet
hope see more sporty version of EOS like Jetta GTI







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (MK3maniac)*

EOS is very nice and very original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

I heart Eos


----------



## Mad Caddies (Aug 4, 2005)

It looks so damn cool


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

i love that car sssooooo much!


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

Okay... so before I saw it person I loved it... but after seeing it last week at IAA... it was kinda disappointed... VW press made it look more agressive that it really is... Yes all personal opinion... but I was disappointed... especially more so because the Concept R is dead.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the EOS. I think i will be trading in my GLI for one.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been keeping an eye on the conecpt c now that its pretty much a reality I can't wait to see it in production! I love the Eos!!


----------



## NovaKnowledgeNow (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (RisR32)*

one word. sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
seriously though... why do they have to wait until 2006? Oh yeah, for me to get out of debt first. OK!


----------



## KinkBaby (May 24, 2005)

I like it, but comparing practicality and price I'd probably go with an upgraded Cabrio. Tehn again I kind of have a hard on for Cabrios.


----------



## mmmm-sushi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (NellyVW81)*

hottness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unlimited (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (NellyVW81)*

the Eos is definately a nice car and if i had the cash i would definately purchase one.....one of the sweetest convertibles ive seen......only because its a v dub


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: EOS POLL (unlimited)*

Love it Id rock that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

that car is very distinct....the headlights/tails....the new cabrio...will put that lexus thingy to shame....sign me up!!!


----------



## MeLuckyDub (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (waterboy86)*


----------



## dutch schwartz (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it is an interesting design, but with all of VW's quality control issues lately, I wonder if 95% of you will still love it after owning it for a year? I have always been a VW guy, but it is getting harder and harder to remain loyal to VW as a choice for new cars, when you visit the dealership 6 times per year for repairs.
I suppose I am somewhat cynical when a company that has problems with basic electrical items like headlights and turn signals that have been in use for 50 years is now venturing into retractable hard tops. 


_Modified by dutch schwartz at 8:46 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah we are all aware of VW quality, but thats why they are trying to get fix all the problems on the EOS before it comes out. It has been delayed to fix issues. Also, vw is saying they are working to improve there brand. 
I like the EOS alot. the 2.0T should be as fast as the 06 GLI since they both weigh around the same. Chip it, dp, exhaust and I should be all set.

JT


----------



## smoothmf (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

My girl is getting one whether she likes it or not ... hoping for DSG


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

I want one of these, I think the new Eos is a great looking car. My Jetta is pretty much gone for sure if it comes to Canada.


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (dutch schwartz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutch schwartz* »_ it is getting harder and harder to remain loyal to VW as a choice for new cars, when you visit the dealership 6 times per year for repairs.
I suppose I am somewhat cynical when a company that has problems with basic electrical items like headlights and turn signals that have been in use for 50 years is now venturing into retractable hard tops.]

Time for an '06. The build quality of VW's has never been better, IMHO.
Also, I don't see how you can compare a roof supplier to the supplier for turn signals and headlamps.


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (Alan_G_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan_G_1.8T* »_I want one of these, I think the new Eos is a great looking car. My Jetta is pretty much gone for sure if it comes to Canada.

It is coming. We've presold five so far (I know, it's only 1% of the allocation, but that's just by us, and deliver is still seven months away). This car will be in short supply.


----------



## boscorrosive (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: EOS POLL (Chris_Gursche)*

I would love to have this car!


----------



## Trek 97 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (so gti)*

I'd buy one if the price was right..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

the more i think about it the more i think its going to be 31k for the base. I was looking at the vw site and i was noticing the beetle convertible is 4k more. I didnt check to see if it came with more stuff, now a hard top.. hmm maybe 6k extra
JT


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (MK3maniac)*

I really need to win the lottery....I sooo want a Black Eos.


----------



## TTr250 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: EOS POLL (NellyVW81)*

so hot


----------

